# Solved: Error message when I try to get on to WOW



## Tedejc (Jan 3, 2006)

I have not been able to get on Wow today. I have had no problem with this until this morning. 
Pop up screen Wow: 
This application had encountered a critical error: Not enough storage is available to process this command. Program: 

C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File: .\DBCache.cpp
Line: 577

Requested 1634218288 bytes of memory

Press OK to terminate the application.

It appears I do not have enough storage any more, havent really added any thing that would take up any space in a few weeks. 

Then the following pop up is for the WowError screen that will be sent to Blizzard. But I have not gotten anything back form them. Im on a Microsoft Windows XP media center edition version 2002 service pack 3, HP, AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobil Technology TL-50, 803 MHz, 960MB of RAM. A lap top HP Pavilino dv60000.

Thank you in advance for any advice that might help with this.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Tedejc said:


> I have not been able to get on Wow today. I have had no problem with this until this morning.
> Pop up screen Wow:
> This application had encountered a critical error: Not enough storage is available to process this command. Program:
> 
> ...


Clear your cache and WTF folder then try it. If that doesnt work use the "repair" feature available on the wow install.


----------



## Tedejc (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you, its working perfectly now.

Ted


----------

